# Man cuts off foot, throws it in furnace to avoid job assignment



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think this guy watched Saw, one too many times. I personally, would have taken the job.

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-throws-it-in-furnace-to-avoid-job-assignment


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, that was an extreme step to take.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

He doesn't have to leg to stand on.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

was a waste of a perfectly good leg. He could of donated it to a good haunter!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You need to get a job.

I'm telling you, I do not want to work, I like staying home all day on Hauntforum.

Well you need to get a job or no more Hauntforum for you,by Friday, that's it.

If you try to make me get off Hauntforum....by God I'll cut my own foot off.

You have till Friday....I mean it.

I'll show her. Nobody is making me get off Hauntforum, I still have to figure out what I'm going to do for the $20 prop challenge. I'll cut off my foot and build a pot bellied stove and use that for the $20 prop challenge.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Must have been this guy: Click for movie


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

what...people would do anything for nothing 

''my husband fell worthless'' I belive you now


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Daily Mail quoted Hermann Gössinger, spokesman for the unemployment center where Url was supposed to have been examined, as saying that “this is a tragic case but it will not help the man. He will be assessed once he is out of hospital and we will see what work we can find for him.”

I think this guy has bigger problems than lacking a foot. They had better look into his mental problems before making him take a job, and he ends up cutting off a co-workers foot.


----------

